# MTB Schuhe für Alpencross



## FrankeC (3. Juli 2011)

Möchte mich an einen *Alpencross *wagen. Die meisten MTB Schuhe, die ich im Laden gesehen habe, erscheinen mir sehr *hart*, beim AlpenX bleibt es aber ja nicht aus, dass man mal etwas schieben oder tragen muss, die Schuhe sollten also auch beim Laufen noch eingermaßen bequem sein.

Welche *MTB Schuhe *(mit Click) könnt ihr für einen *Alpencross *aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?
Danke für alle Tipps.


----------



## urvi (4. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar die Shimano SPD-MT91!

Habe die selbst und kenne kaum bequemere Schuhe...auch außerhalb des "Radschuhsegments". Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber wirklich so.
Die Sohle ist zum pedalieren ausreichend steif, zum gehen leicht gewölbt...meine Meindl Borneo sind von der Sohle her auch nicht flexibler.
Grip haben die Shimanos auch ordentlich...immerhin ist eine ausreichend profilierte Vibramsohle verbaut und die Cleats sind genug im Schuh versenkt, um nicht zu stören.
Auch längere Beanspruchung macht die Sohle ohne wesentliche Abnutzungserscheinungen mit...ich nutze den Schuh eigentlich ab Herbst bis Frühjahr täglich...natürlich auch im Gelände und bei jedem Wetter. Längere Gehstrecken sind damit auch auf losem Boden kein Problem.
Wetterschutz ist auch prima...ob's nun am GoreTex liegt oder einfach an der relativ geschlossenen Bauart sei dahingestellt.
Im Vergleich hatte ich vorher den Adidas ElMorro mid und den Lake MX265, wobei letzterer bei gleichem Gebrauch im Verbindungsbereich von Sohle zum Leder, da wo der Schuh beim laufen am meisten gebogen wird irgendwann undicht geworden ist...bei guter Pflege wohlgemerkt, beim Shimano sieht man an dieser Stelle auch nach nun schon längerer Benutzung nichts dergleichen.

Demnach meine absolute Empfehlung für Klickschuhe...uneingeschränkt!

Stop...doch einen Punkt hab ich...die Shimano-Schnürsenkel taugen auf Dauer nix.
Hab meine gegen stabilere getauscht nachdem sie mir auf Tour zerdrieselt sind...Kabelbindern sei Dank, konnte ich noch gut weiterfahren.

Gruß...
urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (4. Juli 2011)

Ebenso ganz klar den Shimano MT 91!

Toller Schuh, super auch für Trage/Schiebestrecken. Wir hatten auf unserem letzten AC (Trail Trans Tirol von Andreas Albrecht) mehrere 2-stündige Laufpassagen. Dadurch, dass die Sohle höher als der Cleat ist sind auch felsige Passagen problemlos zu gehen.


----------



## talybont (7. Juli 2011)

Meine MT91 tausche ich wieder um. Nach einer Woche im Vinschgau mit ca. ein bis zwei Laufstunden durch Schnee und Schotter hat sich am linken Schuh die Sohle unter der Ferse fast komplett abgelöst. Sowas darf definitiv nicht passieren. Aber scheinbar ist sowas heute die Regel: meine LOWA Renegade waren auch nach 2 Tagen Mallorca hin: Profillstollen glatt herausgerissen. 
Qualität wird immer seltener!
Ansonsten trägt sich der MT91 aber wirklich gut. 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## FrankeC (7. Juli 2011)

Hab mir jetzt die MT91 bestellt - wenn ich damit Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, werde ich hier zu gegebener Zeit berichten.


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2011)

Meine sind auf dem Weg zu Paul Lange.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juli 2011)

Negative Berichte über den Schuh halten sich in verschwindend geringen Maßen. Von einem Alpencross kann ich nichts berichten, aber die Harztrails sind ein gutes Maß für brauchbare Schuhe. Griffige Sohle, genau das richtige Maß zwischen Durchlüftung und guter Dämmung. Einzig die Clips für die Schnürsenkelgaragen habe ich im Winter an beiden Schuhen verloren.


----------



## Teguerite (8. Juli 2011)

Hab mal beobachtet dass ausgerechnet bei denen die Sohlen flöten gegangen sind, die Ihre Pedale mit Kriechöl bearbeiteten, vielleicht war es auch Zufall.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Juli 2011)

Warum macht man sowas?


----------



## Teguerite (8. Juli 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Warum macht man sowas?





Meinst Du mich?

Vielleicht damit es besser klickt, ich bin jedoch diverse XT oder XTR Pedale jahrelang ohne Pflege plus mit regelmäßiger Hochdruckreinigerfolter gefahren, ohne dass es schlechter geklickt hätte. Aber es gibt ja genug Biker die da ein anderes Empfinden haben, und das Bike nach jeder Ausfahrt wieder polieren 

Jedenfalls hab ich mir nach der Beobachtung der sich lösenden Sohlen die Theorie entwickelt, dass es eventuell auch möglich ist dass bestimmte Substanzen in diesem Kriechöl den Kleber der Sohlen angreifen / unterwandern, so dass sich diese letztendlich lösen. Auffällig war eben dass die gleichen Schuhe nicht ölender Biker gehalten haben. Kann aber natürlich auch alles Zufall sein.


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn sich die Sohle um den Cleat und auf beiden Seiten gelöst hätte, könnte ich das ja mit dem WD40/Brunox noch irgendwie nachvollziehen (wenn auch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, da PU hiervon unbeeindruckt bleibt).
Halte es, wie in meinem Fall, für einen Ausreisser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juli 2011)

Er sprach ja vom Kleber und nicht vom Gummi. Durchaus vorstellbar


----------



## laleso (9. Juli 2011)

Wie sind eigentlich diese Northwave Patrol All Terrain Schuhe im Vergleich zu den Shimano Mt 91?

Beide Modelle scheinen ähnlich. Hat jemand beide schon probiert?


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2011)

Der Patrol besitzt keine Gore Tex Membran. Der Pedant zum Shimano wäre der Northwave Gran Canion. Ich bin mit diesem Schuh sehr zufrieden. 

Also wenn Du auf die Membran verzichten kannst, so ist der Northwave Patrol sicherlich eine Alternative.


----------



## laleso (10. Juli 2011)

Danke Dir. Habe den Northwave Patrol  bestellt, schau´n mer mal...


----------



## kitor (10. Juli 2011)

Hab auch den Gran Canion seit einiger Zeit. Robust, Gut verarbeitet, gute Gehfähigkeit, Gore Tex und eine Sohle, die auch für Fels taugt. Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## RetroRider (10. Juli 2011)

@talybont: Du bestreitest also nicht, einer dieser WD40/Brunox/Caramba-Sprüher zu sein...

Bei qualitativ hochwertigen Schuhen (z.B. Fox Adventure Low für 30) ist die Sohle zusätzlich am Obermaterial festgenäht. Sollte das bei Schuhen mit denen man angeblich mit Antriebskraft am Pedal ziehen können soll nicht erst recht der Fall sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (11. Juli 2011)

Habe seit dem Frühjahr Mavic Alpine XL. nach mehreren tausend Höhenmetern, nicht ganz tausend Kilometern, einiges an (echten) Tragepassagen ein seeehr empfehlenswerter Schuh! Von mir gibt es einen klaren Kauftipp. Dazu sehr leicht, gute Belüftung, gute Laufeigenschaften, aber nicht wasserdicht.


----------



## Jäggi (11. Juli 2011)

Ich kann den MT 90 empfehlen, der funzt garantiert, ich gehe dieses Jahr aber auf Flatpedals mit 5-10 Approachschuhen. Wenn's regnet gibts halt Überschuhe...


----------



## Hacklschorsch (17. Juli 2011)

ich kann ebenfalls den Mavic Alpine XL empfehlen - 1 Alpencross und mehrere Allmountaintouren ohne Probleme sprechen für sich! Der beste Schuh, den ich je hatte.... ausserdem mit Style


----------



## andy4X (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem ROSE Trekkingschuh http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-mtb-trekkingschuhe-rts-01/aid:484909 über die Alpen. Super auf dem Bike, bin aber auch mal nen halben Tag damit im felsigen Gelände gelaufen. Ohne Probleme!


----------

